# Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 saving/loading problem



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

hey, i have the same problem as the guy posting here... http://forums.techguy.org/games/300042-rollercoaster-tycoon-crashing.html?highlight=roller

i downloaded the same patch recomended and get the same error as him: 
Unable to update this version - Please download the correct language update patch from http://www.rollercoastertycoon.com

he seemed to fix this himself, i dont know how. how do i? 

thanks


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yea, and it is the same version; 1.08.183


----------



## elphix (Apr 11, 2006)

i tried to get my game to load but to no avail. You'll get my response to the above at http://forums.techguy.org/games/454814-roller-coaster-tycoon-problems.html


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I assume you live in the UK too?
http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-US.exe - US Update
http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-UK.exe - UK Update
* http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-SP.exe - Spanish?
* http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-JA.exe - Japan?

*Unconfirmed language -- but those are the ones I could find sneaking around on their server 

Also, positive you're running XP Service Pack 2 as well as RCT1 and not 2?


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

well, im in australia but im pretty sure i have the uk edition...
and yes, im positive


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

wooohoooo!  i installed the UK edition and now it works  thankyou all soooo much


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

no problemo. Glad it worked for ya!


----------



## elphix (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm in South Africa but pretty sure I have the UK version because when I install the language option is "English (British)" and a whole lot of others like spanish. My RCT version is 1.08.164

Both the UK and US patch versions say: "Unable to update files - Unrecognized game version, wrong language or game files are corrupted" Perhaps you could email the .exe file that does load games to me? PM me for my address


----------



## GoSensGo (Jul 19, 2006)

hey guys, i have the same problem, i downloaded the UK and the US version, but the problem still continues


----------



## XerX (Jul 30, 2006)

Does the patch work with an illegal copy of the game?...


----------



## GoSensGo (Jul 19, 2006)

well the thing is, i dont know if mine is a illegal copy, i got it from a cereal box


----------



## XerX (Jul 30, 2006)

Let's hope that this is not a problem for the patch...


----------



## GoSensGo (Jul 19, 2006)

yea lets hope so


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

yes, it works for copyed CD's too


----------



## XerX (Jul 30, 2006)

And how do we make it work? When I start the patch it says: "Unable to update files Unrecognised game version, wrong language, or game files are corrupted." I have tried with the US and the UK patch.


----------



## GoSensGo (Jul 19, 2006)

it doesnt work for me. o well, i actualy moved on to RCT2, more features and more rides


----------



## XerX (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I also play RCT2, but 1 is just classic and I wanna play!


----------



## tling (Aug 11, 2006)

XerX said:


> And how do we make it work? When I start the patch it says: "Unable to update files Unrecognised game version, wrong language, or game files are corrupted." I have tried with the US and the UK patch.


Hey, I got same problem! I tried update this patch (both UK & US version) many times but it didn't work. Can someone give me file "rct.exe" & "rct.icd" which been patched. I miss my game very much! Please help!
My email is: [email protected]


----------

